
MongoDB to announce scalable cloud offering at MongoWorld 2016 - chrisdima
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mongodb-world-2016-big-reveal-john-de-goes?trk=prof-post
======
buffyoda
Compose (now IBM) has been in this business for quite some time. If true, will
be interesting to see if MongoDB can outdo them.

